# Annoying People Getting Knocked Out



## MikeH (Apr 23, 2012)

Now I'm not one to advocate violence unless provoked. I have never started a fight that wasn't with due cause. But it warms my heart to see punk-ass guys run their mouth like they're tough and the quiet, reserved guy laying him out. I just came across this video and lol'd hard.

Loudmouth idiot gets knocked out : theCHIVE

So post videos of the same.


----------



## straightshreddd (Apr 23, 2012)

haha that was pretty awesome. I wanna know the story behind it all. 

The skinny dude must have been drunk as balls because the guy who knocked him out had at least 40-50 pounds on him and had more muscle. Not that muscle makes the fight but that dumbass had his face wide ass open in front of a seemingly in shape man with bulging biceps. Priceless knockout.


----------



## Murmel (Apr 23, 2012)

Funny how the buff dude was just standing there facepalming until he cracked.


----------



## Michael T (Apr 23, 2012)

Hence why i don't hang out with drunk people anymore. They usually try to start shit, then when put in their place they cry like a little bitch.


----------



## klutvott (Apr 23, 2012)

One of my favourites


----------



## Faine (Apr 23, 2012)

wow, what an idiot. Felt so good to see him get knocked out. Thank you for this. haha I liked how the bigger dude is just standing there sighing and just knew hes trying too hard to act all scary and he goes " are you a real person? i mean... it sounds good and everything.." i wanted him to finish by saying " but you're not scary, and you're trying too hard and its not working" but he just finished it with his fist instead


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 23, 2012)

That was beautiful.  Pretty funny watching him try to get up and fall right on his face.
I love seeing loudmouth jackasses get their comeuppance. I do wish I knew what happened earlier, though.


----------



## Razzy (Apr 23, 2012)

I like how he looks at the camera for a second first, like, "Really?" and then just knocks him out.


----------



## straightshreddd (Apr 23, 2012)

klutvott said:


> One of my favourites





That was one of the greatest things I've ever seen. The white kid shoulda went and thanked him.


----------



## Faine (Apr 23, 2012)

^ YEAH SOME TEA AND CRUMPETS.


----------



## Randy (Apr 23, 2012)

danzig.flv


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 23, 2012)

Randy said:


> danzig.flv



My first thought as well.


----------



## Odinvader (Apr 23, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Funny how the buff dude was just standing there facepalming until he cracked.



Yeah, a lot of the more fit and muscular guys are the chill ones. It's usually the little, skinny bitch who starts things. I guess the insecurity begets the misplaced anger.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 23, 2012)

^ Little man/Napoleon complex.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Apr 23, 2012)

Hasn't _anyone_ figured it out yet that the worst thing you can do is give someone a free hit right to your jaw? I mean, shit, it doesn't take much power in the first place if it's right on the button.


Seriously 


That being said, I hate people that yell, so thank god that kid knocked him out.


----------



## pink freud (Apr 23, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> Hasn't _anyone_ figured it out yet that the worst thing you can do is give someone a free hit right to your jaw? I mean, shit, it doesn't take much power in the first place if it's right on the button.
> 
> 
> Seriously
> ...



The same amount of people haven't figured out that the jaw is one of _the worst places you can ever hit somebody._


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 23, 2012)

always a classic


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 23, 2012)

Am I missing something in that first video? The little guy is going on about how the big guy hit him in the face already and needs to chill out. Not sure how he's the hero there, .

The epic skater one is my favorite, though. After he tags the first guy with the chest piece, his friend just looks at him all surprised until he also gets put down. Classic.


----------



## makeitreign (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## glassmoon0fo (Apr 23, 2012)

Give the kid a metal, or a big shiny belt or something!


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 23, 2012)

The part i really love about fights is afterwards when the douchebag who started it gets fucked up he goes walking away like "Man that was unnecessary.. I dont know why he over reacted like that" and all the friends join in on that lmao.

Ugh i love watching assholes get their asses beat. Makes up for what i wish i could do in my daily life.


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 23, 2012)

Get him... he's a f**** c*8*.... roundhouse son to tha face!!!


----------



## trianglebutt (Apr 23, 2012)

I love this thread.


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 23, 2012)

Bully pulls out a gun and gets his ass kicked


----------



## Necris (Apr 23, 2012)

^
That guy should have gotten his head caved in with that skateboard. No one would mourn.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 23, 2012)

^ Definitely. You don't pull a gun on someone and try and act like big shit and walk away without some kind of serious trauma.


----------



## MikeH (Apr 23, 2012)

If I was there, I seriously would have given that dude a truck to the face. Pulling a gun on someone when you're trying to act hard is the biggest pussy move you could ever pull. Especially when you end up getting your ass handed to you. 

Oh, and Mike V rules.


----------



## makeitreign (Apr 23, 2012)

The commentary...


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 23, 2012)

JStraitiff said:


> Bully pulls out a gun and gets his ass kicked



holy shit that dude got fucked up
also, how is there only 1 mike v fight thats been posted so far?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JjTew7y9Fs&feature=related


----------



## makeitreign (Apr 23, 2012)

Disclamer: We do not all act like this.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 23, 2012)

^Excellent troll. "Hey I have this cheese burger and it is delicious."

I had to throw this one in for a laugh 
Warning, recorded with a potato.


----------



## The Reverend (Apr 23, 2012)

makeitreign said:


> Disclamer: We do not all act like this.




Everything about this is pure Texas. It's Whataburger, it's 3:00 AM, and you know everyone is drunk, high, or some combination thereof. My favorite part is that while they're wrestling in front of the counter you can hear the cashier calling out order #44. Classic Texas, man.


----------



## makeitreign (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, I really do love this place.


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 23, 2012)

also that burger troll was awesome!


----------



## berserker213 (Apr 23, 2012)

OP: Kid's lucky that was an arm punch and not full force - he might not have gotten up for a little while 

also, that skinny dude at the Whataburger is great. love how, when he first had the guy on the ground, he was like, "Are you done now? Are you done?"

definitely my favorite thread aside from the meme/spam thread


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh my god, this thread just made my night!


----------



## Faine (Apr 24, 2012)

I think my favorite part about the Whataburger video was the People laughing haha


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 24, 2012)

Subscribed..... for lunchtime lulz.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 24, 2012)

> YEAH! TEA AND FUCKING CRUMPETS!




I wish the whole fight would have continued like that. That would have been even more entertaining.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 24, 2012)

The guy poking the other one on the ground with the lightsaber got me.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 24, 2012)

The Reverend said:


> Everything about this is pure Texas. It's Whataburger, it's 3:00 AM, and you know everyone is drunk, high, or some combination thereof. My favorite part is that while they're wrestling in front of the counter you can hear the cashier calling out order #44. Classic Texas, man.



See also: Taco Cabana.


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 24, 2012)

Why I love Memphis!


----------



## leandroab (Apr 24, 2012)

Play this every time someone gets knocked the FUGG out!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Apr 24, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> always a classic




I was all for that until he kicked the guy on the ground.


----------



## Edika (Apr 24, 2012)

For the OP it is a bit hazy because both of them seem drunk and the annoying guy is saying the big guy hit him before. When you don't want to fight you just sit down and not try to talk sense to someone that is worked up.

Rest of the clips were awesome but the "thug" light saber fight takes the cake so far!


----------



## ddtonfire (Apr 24, 2012)

I've always enjoyed this one:


----------



## ElRay (Apr 24, 2012)

glassmoon0fo said:


> Give the kid a metal, or a big shiny belt or something!


If I remember correctly, the kid got suspended for the body slam. The school has a zero tolerance policy for fighting, so if you defend yourself, you're just as guilty. 

Ray


----------



## synrgy (Apr 24, 2012)

ElRay said:


> If I remember correctly, the kid got suspended for the body slam. The school has a zero tolerance policy for fighting, so if you defend yourself, you're just as guilty.
> 
> Ray



Yeah, that incident was internet famous for a few days, at least. It got its own meme and everything. Zangief Kid | Know Your Meme







I like this one, which goes to show you can't just presume the scrappy little kid (like I was) is one you can push around:

School Bully Knocked Out Video


----------



## Aevolve (Apr 24, 2012)

synrgy said:


> I like this one, which goes to show you can't just presume the scrappy little kid (like I was) is one you can push around:
> 
> School Bully Knocked Out Video



Great. Fucking. Punch.


I love this thread 

Has no one posted this?
It requires a lot of window-closing, and the old man is the asshole here, but it's still entertaining.


----------



## jawbreaker (Apr 25, 2012)

"I want some fuckin' Tea and crumpets!" LOLOL


----------



## ASoC (Apr 25, 2012)

How has this not been posted yet?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYTO4P80q9k

Also, I don't care what a school or anyone else says. If someone starts shit with me, I will end it. No debating. I will beat the living crap out of anyone who hits me first, and I'll be damned if anyone can stop me. I will come down with such a fury that nobody who saw would ever even consider starting it with me, and I'd do it while shouting every obscenity/racial slur I've ever learned. I am not a man to be trifled with. 

So, in that vein, I applaud all these guys for defending themselves. Even better if they can make it funny 

Also, not really self defense, but the whattaburger fight was great


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Apr 25, 2012)

ASoC said:


> How has this not been posted yet?


----------



## JStraitiff (Apr 25, 2012)

Another common thing: Once the asshole who starts shit gets his ass beat, he STILL talks shit, murmering "ill fuck you up, ill fuck you up" in a haze as he lays on the ground with a broken palate...

You just got your ass handed to you, shut the fuck up so they dont come back and actually kill you..


----------



## makeitreign (Apr 26, 2012)

Dude, that happens more often than anyone could imagine. Especially if you really deserved it. I've seen people get back up and throw ridiculously embarrassing windmill punches (as the other is standing completely still, mind you) and punch themselves to the ground. It really is sad as fuck, but it makes for great entertainment.


----------



## flexkill (Apr 28, 2012)

ASoC said:


> How has this not been posted yet?



(Pinky)"I'll stick my foot up yo ass" (Old biker guy)"Oh no you won't" Buhahaha!


----------



## berserker213 (Apr 29, 2012)

And it's a looped .gif, so you can watch it over and over again


----------



## The Uncreator (Apr 29, 2012)

This is the single greatest thread in the history of the internet.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 29, 2012)

AHEM...


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 29, 2012)

berserker213 said:


> And it's a looped .gif, so you can watch it over and over again



i cant tell if thats a dude or a chick getting knocked on their ass


----------



## JamesM (Apr 29, 2012)

^That's a dude getting knocked out by a very pissed of white chick. 

I have a feeling she has a couple of older brothers.


----------

